# Coho Baits



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Just got back Saturday from two weeks in God's country and going back the weekend of the 14th for the non-existent rock show at Muskallonge. Have surf fished the mouth of the TH before and watched boats troll in front of us and catching fish while most of us sat there. I can't take it again this year so I'm bringing the boat. Only thing is I don't know what body baits to use cos' I've never fished for cohos before intentionally. Any suggestions?

Take care and be safe out there
Cowalski


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

CoWalSki said:


> Just got back Saturday from two weeks in God's country and going back the weekend of the 14th for the non-existent rock show at Muskallonge. Have surf fished the mouth of the TH before and watched boats troll in front of us and catching fish while most of us sat there. I can't take it again this year so I'm bringing the boat. Only thing is I don't know what body baits to use cos' I've never fished for cohos before intentionally. Any suggestions?
> 
> Take care and be safe out there
> Cowalski


Stick baits that mimic silvery bait fish. Rapala, bombers or spoons. Did you ever try drifting night crawlers fishing the mouth??


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Spawn sack surf fishing on a pyramid or egg sinker is usually the best method, just party with the people. It’s a pretty long haul to get there in a boat and the launch on the river won’t allow you access to the lake (unless it’s a flat bottom or drift boat). For casting usually do Cleo’s in blue/silver orange/cold and maroon/silver. Also enjoy the Meps spinners, I like the new ones with the single eggs on them. And regular ones in orange and chartreuse. Trolling just use small trolling spoons or Cleo’s, floating stick bait and jointed rapalas are good. I have got em pretty good on jr. T-sticks and hot n tots, reef runners, jointed raps, and river rockers.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Teggs said:


> Spawn sack surf fishing on a pyramid or egg sinker is usually the best method, just party with the people. It’s a pretty long haul to get there in a boat and the launch on the river won’t allow you access to the lake (unless it’s a flat bottom or drift boat). For casting usually do Cleo’s in blue/silver orange/cold and maroon/silver. Also enjoy the Meps spinners, I like the new ones with the single eggs on them. And regular ones in orange and chartreuse. Trolling just use small trolling spoons or Cleo’s, floating stick bait and jointed rapalas are good. I have got em pretty good on jr. T-sticks and hot n tots, reef runners, jointed raps, and river rockers.


I fish fall run cohos in streams that empty into the north shore of Superior in Canada. Don't brush that night crawler hint I gave you. For some reason Superior coho actively feed in the rivers before spawn, we caught them miles from the mouth.
No BS, we caught over 100 over the years and caught them every year using crawlers.


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Thanks guys for info. Lot of good suggestions there. If the winds are blowing, I'm going to try the nightcrawlers up stream. Trout fishing in PA. as a kid, we always used crawlers and small chunks of Velveeta cheese. Not sure if coho have a taste for cheese like the rainbows. Hope to post a good report afterwards.

Cowalski


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

CoWalSki said:


> Thanks guys for info. Lot of good suggestions there. If the winds are blowing, I'm going to try the nightcrawlers up stream. Trout fishing in PA. as a kid, we always used crawlers and small chunks of Velveeta cheese. Not sure if coho have a taste for cheese like the rainbows. Hope to post a good report afterwards.
> 
> Cowalski


If you can find spawn use that. Spinners work well fot coho too. Crawlers will catch some but sometimes the spawn bite is awesome.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Trout King said:


> If you can find spawn use that. Spinners work well fot coho too. Crawlers will catch some but sometimes the spawn bite is awesome.


We use spawn as well. *Fresh *will usually out fish crawlers but it has to be river cured. Don't blow away those crawlers, they work. Catch a female coho and you have the magic bait.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Gordon Casey said:


> We use spawn as well. *Fresh *will usually out fish crawlers but it has to be river cured. Don't blow away those crawlers, they work. Catch a female coho and you have the magic bait.


Listen up to GC on the crawler thing, he knows what he is talking about. Caught them on crawler harnesses in early spring when they were in shallow parts of the St. Mary's (green seemed to work best) and by drifting crawlers through river holes in the fall. FM


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Listen up to GC on the crawler thing, he knows what he is talking about. Caught them on crawler harnesses in early spring when they were in shallow parts of the St. Mary's (green seemed to work best) and by drifting crawlers through river holes in the fall. FM


FM
Another good spot in the spring for coho's is the narrows at the mouth of the upper river. The fish swim along the edges chasing the smelt. Anchor and cast alewife fin-s and minnow body baits. Another strange thing is that smelt move during the day often and fishing mornings make it easier on your sleeping pattern.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Gordon Casey said:


> FM
> Another good spot in the spring for coho's is the narrows at the mouth of the upper river. The fish swim along the edges chasing the smelt. Anchor and cast alewife fin-s and minnow body baits. Another strange thing is that smelt move during the day often and fishing mornings make it easier on your sleeping pattern.


Shhhh! FM


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

GC, FM.. are we still talking about the TH or St. Marys? Plan on sticking near the TH due to time limitations (have to do wife activities). Really appreciate the advice.
Cowalski


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Shhhh! FM


FM
You sound like a Canadian! All my friends up there are die hard Canadian's and they share NOTHING with everyone. Everything is dis-information coming from them. The St. Marys waters are very hard to learn, it took me years to figure it out and I was fishing next to them. I tell my American friends, I can tell you where to go and what to use and you will catch nothing and call me a liar for telling them stories. It's all about the presentation and technique. Even today, I laugh about spring whitefish fishing in the upper river. My bud will have 12 fish and I will have nothing and I was fishing shoulder to shoulder with him. It's all about reading the flasher and controlling the depth within 1 inch.


----------

